#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > آموزشی: راه اندازی ADSL

## negin2117520

سلام خدمت تمام همکاران  میخاستم ببینم واسه اینکه تمامی مودم های اینترنتی  شامل معمولی وایر لس  وایمکس و غیر تنظیمات اونا رو با کامپیوتر ولب تاپ و تبلت بخوای یاد بگیری مجموعه کامل و فول وجود داره ممنون

----------

*meigoon*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Raeed2CB

تنظیمات نرم افزاری که کاری ندارد



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*abbasian*,*abinttco*,*ajabovo*,*arash&l*,*arman_2007*,*behnammax*,*ezaka*,*farhadi-1*,*fhfh*,*hamideh66*,*jojo3318*,*kavoos2*,*masoud3257*,*meigoon*,*MEYSAM_JAVAD*,*mj_blue*,*mohammad1993*,*negin2117520*,*nema52*,*power led*,*puyasystem*,*ramin.rad11*,*reza_476*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*SAEEDDEL*,*s_ali_m*,*teac*,*احمدرضا234*,*بهار من*,*دیار*,*علی اشرف*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*ميلادي*,*پویاسیستم*

----------

